
How Facebook Outs Sex Workers - Jerry2
https://gizmodo.com/how-facebook-outs-sex-workers-1818861596
======
theyregreat
Facial-recognition-book perhaps or they correlated her time, IP, cookies
and/or location (Skyhook (WiFi), GPS, etc.) from inadequate opsec. Infrasound
pinging would be a bit much, but not completely crazy as yet another
trangulation method among many.

If someone’s gonna maintain two ID’s they gotta use consistently perfect opsec
or game over: a known-good VPN or jumpbox in a non-treaty country (paid in
cash or bitcoin from a throwaway wallet), separate devices (burners with no
real info, different carriers, purchased in cash, all location settings off,
cameras removed, microphones disabled until needed, kept in the microwave when
not in use), different language quirks in chat and hide their face in all
photos on the sketchy ID. And no voice audio uploads or direct photo uploads
without scrubbing image metadata.

There might be other possible uniquely-identifying information leaks usable by
deep-learning against device activity granted to apps: mouse, keyboard,
screen, app switching, gestures, etc.

